# Awesome Drawings of Afghan Drawdown



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)

During my morning scan of blogs and other news sources, I click on Bouhammer's Blog written by a guy who's been there and done that. He directed his readers attention to a Washington Post piece that turned out to be absolutely fantastic. Here's one:









Check out all the rest @ Drawing up the drawdown - Washington Post


What's your reaction?


----------

